# first swimbaits



## rampantmonkey (Mar 15, 2009)

not the first ones but the others were not real good. these swim real good. i made them with pvc like in jr's video.
6". the silver one is reflective tape and the green one is with photo print on tisue paper.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

It looks like you've jumped in with both feet. 
Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Those loook great.Ever need a field tester let me know.LOL


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

those looks killer, are they sinkers or floaters, that tissue paper looks great.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

very nice! a lot better than my first ones. glad to see you put that dvd to some good use. now go out there and catch some nice ones. you'll really be hooked then!!
jr


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you have it figured out nice bait


----------

